# Prowl H20 How Effective Is It?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

How effective is Prowl H2O at suppressing early spring (prior to first cut) annuals and later second cut annual suppression?

In as much as it is a pre-emergent, what is the typical plant back restriction?

Any sage info is much appreciated.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

VA Haymaker said:


> How effective is Prowl H2O at suppressing early spring (prior to first cut) annuals and later second cut annual suppression?
> 
> In as much as it is a pre-emergent, what is the typical plant back restriction?
> 
> ...


we used PH20 on a small grass hay field in 2019 specificly to combat foxtail i would guess we sprayed in late march and achived i would estimate 75-80% reduction from the previous year ....also noticed a marked lowering of other undesireable annuals .......have not reapplied ....but will probably apply next year to a different field that is seeing a increase in foxtail .....we dont plant back so i have no opinion on that other than what the label would read

as a side note i didnt like handling the product it is thick..mustard yellow...stains anything it touches ..seemed hard to keep mixed in the tank...etc


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

From what I hear, it works well if applied early but you have to have rain shortly after appl. No rainy, no workey


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would note that I have not had a foxtail head in hay this year-I know there is still time, but not even foxtail is growing right now due to lack of moisture. I suspect two successive years of quinstar application and cutting first and sec cutting early are the reasons


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

If you are spraying Prowl in the early spring it won't do anything for the annuals prior to first cut. Would need an application in August to help with most of them. I normally run a split application with half in spring and then half after first cut. As Hayman said, the application after first is tricky depending on rainfall. Label says 10 months plant back at full rate but one year I planted back at about 6 months with good success. We had a lot of rain that year as well.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies - much appreciated!


----------

